# flasks arrived today



## Hakone (Sep 21, 2011)

from friend ( tokio )








kolopakingii album , dianthum album and hennisianum album






very good quality


----------



## Marc (Sep 21, 2011)

Very nice they seem to handled them very carefully during transport.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 21, 2011)

I'm a little jealous!  Keep us posted.


----------



## cnycharles (Sep 21, 2011)

Marc said:


> Very nice they seem to handled them very carefully during transport.



then they must not have been handled by the usps or ems into the ny inspection station


----------



## paphioboy (Sep 21, 2011)

very nice... you are going to have wayyyy more barbigerum and hennisianum than you need.. *hint hint*


----------



## W. Beetus (Sep 21, 2011)

Those all look very healthy! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Sep 21, 2011)

AWESOME! 
Glad to see they are so strong from the start! Good results hopefully!


----------



## Justin (Sep 21, 2011)

mine arrived today too, just didn't have to go nearly as far and i only got one flask.


----------



## SlipperKing (Sep 21, 2011)

NICE Plants! I'd be interested in seeing the kolo!


----------



## chrismende (Sep 22, 2011)

Oh, boy, you're going to have such fun!


----------



## Bjorn (Sep 22, 2011)

May I ask from where you got them? Hakone you make me envious!:sob:
Its true, this slippergrowing thing is a disease! And I have got it!


----------



## Mathias (Sep 22, 2011)

Very nice quality! Orchid Inn sells great stuff!


----------



## Hakone (Sep 22, 2011)

Bjorn said:


> May I ask from where you got them? Hakone you make me envious!:sob:
> Its true, this slippergrowing thing is a disease! And I have got it!



Hello Bjorn,

from Orchid Inn via Tainaka


----------



## Bjorn (Sep 22, 2011)

Thank you Hakone, I realised that after Mathias' reply


----------



## Hakone (Sep 22, 2011)

from friend ( hanhrokko )

3 philippinense album and 1 haynaldianum album


----------



## eOrchids (Sep 22, 2011)

Awesome haul! Look at them all!


----------



## Hakone (Sep 24, 2011)

From friend ( germany )

above​
lleft : charlesworthii album pride of tokio , right: helenae aureum SM/DOG

down

left : esquirolei var. chiwuanum album , right: fairrieanum album​


----------



## poozcard (Sep 24, 2011)

Nice


----------



## Ozpaph (Sep 24, 2011)

When Sam Tsui was in Oz recently he brought flasks over - fantastic quality. I note the agar he uses is quite rubbery and helps to prevent the plants sloshing around the flask in transit.


----------



## paphioboy (Sep 24, 2011)

you have too many phili alba! send one here...


----------



## biothanasis (Sep 24, 2011)

Great plantlets and young plants!!!!


----------

